# AION Patch Fehler 36? Can not connect to Patch Server? Lösung hier!



## SeyitAbi (18. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

so endlich hab ich es geschafft, es funktioniert! Hatte schon Stundenlang das gleiche Problem..undzdwar... 
*Problem 36 "Can not connect to Patch Server"*

*Lösung:*

C:\Programme\NCSoft\Launcher\Config\Default\ und *"Games.xml"* Rechtsklick und öffnen mit Editor!

Achja, erstmal *SICHERN!*

So nachdem ihr es mit Editor geöffnet habt, geht ihr oben wieder auf bearbeiten und *"Ersetzen"*.
Bei *"Suchen nach:"* gebt ihr *"aion.patcher.ncsoft.com"* ein!
Und bei *"Ersetzen mit:"* gebt ihr *"206.127.155.37"* ein!
Und zu guter Letzt klickt ihr auf *"Alle ersetzen"*



*Falls die oben genannte IP nicht funktioniert, hier eine Liste:*



> 206.127.155.36
> 206.127.155.37
> 206.127.155.38
> 206.127.155.39
> ...




mfg


*Seyd*


----------



## Lyx (18. September 2009)

Oder einfach auf das kleine Bildchen mit dem Pfeil nach unten klicken und "Nach Updates suchen" auswählen .. um den Prozess manuell zu starten.
Zumindest hatte das bei mir gelangt.


----------



## SeyitAbi (18. September 2009)

Lyx schrieb:


> Oder einfach auf das kleine Bildchen mit dem Pfeil nach unten klicken und "Nach Updates suchen" auswählen .. um den Prozess manuell zu starten.
> Zumindest hatte das bei mir gelangt.




hehe... ja lies doch ma die Threads hier... viele haben ja gerade Probleme damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


manuell updaten funktioniert ja nicht so wie es soll... Server überlastet...


----------



## Tikan (18. September 2009)

ich weiß net wie du drauf gekommen bist, aber updaten tut er jetzt endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke


----------



## Tikan (18. September 2009)

achja man kann beim editor unter Bearbeiten -> Ersetzen die von SeyitAbi angegebenen zeilen direkt austauchen, ohne suchen zu müssen


----------



## shartas (18. September 2009)

jup vielen dank
kleiner tip das suchen kann man sich sparen
Bearbeiten>Ersetzen aion.patcher.ncsoft.com durch 206.127.155.37


edit -.- zu langsam


----------



## Bahlti (19. September 2009)

DU bist der geilste^^ vielen dank für die mühe, du bist mein persönlicher gott des tages xD


----------



## SeucheV0gL (19. September 2009)

Funzt prima.....

Das Paradise Lost Ts dankt recht herzlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (19. September 2009)

Super danke, 
/vote 4 Sticky

(zumindest bis es behoben is^^)


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> DU bist der geilste^^ vielen dank für die mühe, du bist mein persönlicher gott des tages xD




muahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. September 2009)

Und auch von mir ein dankesehr :]
Kam dank dir noch rechzeitig um mir einen thor asmodier zu erstellen 
<33 :]

Edit: Aber ich bekam angst bei den vielen Trojaner meldungen xD
Hab antivir


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Und auch von mir ein dankesehr :]
> Kam dank dir noch rechzeitig um mir einen thor asmodier zu erstellen
> <33 :]
> 
> ...




kam bei mir auch... einfach ignorieren, hab ich jedenfalls gemacht
laut ncsoft solls ja ein fehlalarm sein


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

ich glaub ich hätt mal auch lieber nen neuen post machen solln anstatt es vor ner stunden in anderen threat zu posten wäre sinvoller gewesen^^
ich hatte da ne fertige games.xml zum download bereitgestellt^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...4860&st=880


----------



## Chillmon (19. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hätt mal auch lieber nen neuen post machen solln anstatt es vor ner stunden in anderen threat zu posten wäre sinvoller gewesen^^
> ich hatte da ne fertige games.xml zum download bereitgestellt^^
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...4860&st=880



ich habe deinen beitrag zuerst gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir funzt es jetzt auch - danke


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Chillmon schrieb:


> ich habe deinen beitrag zuerst gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^naja wäre aber sinvoller gewesen wenn ich gleich nen neuen threat gemacht hätte^^


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hätt mal auch lieber nen neuen post machen solln anstatt es vor ner stunden in anderen threat zu posten wäre sinvoller gewesen^^
> ich hatte da ne fertige games.xml zum download bereitgestellt^^
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...4860&st=880



hehe ja hättest machen sollen, wusste nicht das schon eine Lösung gepostet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarbalan (19. September 2009)

Bin ich irgendwie der Einzige bei dem diese Methode nicht fruchtet? Anscheinend mache ich wohl etwas falsch, denn trotz der bearbeiteten Games.xml im Launcher Verzeichnis bekomme ich immernoch den Fehler Code 36? oO


----------



## Rackxo (19. September 2009)

Funktioniert super

Muss ich das danach wieder Rückgängig machen, weils vllt Probleme mit kommenden Patches gibt ???
Oder lass ich es jetzt einfach so ???


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Zarbalan schrieb:


> Bin ich irgendwie der Einzige bei dem diese Methode nicht fruchtet? Anscheinend mache ich wohl etwas falsch, denn trotz der bearbeiteten Games.xml im Launcher Verzeichnis bekomme ich immernoch den Fehler Code 36? oO



haste die selber bearbeite die datei oder die fertig aus meinem link genommen ??



Rackxo schrieb:


> Muss ich das danach wieder Rückgängig machen, weils vllt Probleme mit kommenden Patches gibt ???
> Oder lass ich es jetzt einfach so ???



naja ich werd meine erst mal so lassen weil solange der launcher immer nur den 1 von 10 patchserver nimmt wäre es sinvoller.wenns probs geben sollte kann mann ja immernoch die alte games.xml wieder reinmachen


----------



## Zarbalan (19. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> haste die selber bearbeite die datei oder die fertig aus meinem link genommen ??



Ich war so frei deine Datei zu nutzen, mittlerweile funktioniert es sogar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Komisch dass er sich eben noch geziert hat. oO Wie dem auch sei, großes Dankeschön an dich. ^^


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Rackxo schrieb:


> Funktioniert super
> 
> Muss ich das danach wieder Rückgängig machen, weils vllt Probleme mit kommenden Patches gibt ???
> Oder lass ich es jetzt einfach so ???




Ist dir überlassen, ist eigentlich egal, da in der datei nur patchserver geändert wurde.
Falls später aber mal Probleme gibt kanns das alte ja wieder reinpacken.


----------



## Chillmon (19. September 2009)

ui kann mir einer erklären wieso mein aion jetzt auf koreanisch ist?


----------



## Ahothep (19. September 2009)

Für alle die Probleme mit dem Patch Server haben oder das das update nicht erkannt wird habe ich hier villeicht die lösung (bei mir geht es jetzt)Ich zitiere einfach mal aus einem anderen forum:



 Der Launcher benutzt zum großen Teil nur einen von knapp 10 Patchservern.
 Ihr könnte daher manuell auf einen anderen Patchserver umstellen. Sichert hierzu die oben genannte Datei (C:\Programme\NCSoft\Launcher\Config\Default\Games .xml) und bearbeitet dann das !Original!, indem ihr 
 Code:aion.patcher.ncsoft.comdurch einen der Patchserver ersetzt, beispielsweise:
 Code:206.127.155.44Nehmt aber bitte einen beliebigen Patch Server, nicht alle auf einen 

 Achtung, die Zeile "aion.patcher.ncsoft.com" kommt mehrmals vor und muss in jedem Falle ersetzt werden!




 Zum richtigen Release würde ich dann einfach das von euch modifizierte Original wieder durch die Kopie in den Anfangszustand versetzen.

 Patchserver:
 Code:206.127.155.35 (!Meist überlastet!)
 206.127.155.36
 206.127.155.37
 206.127.155.38
 206.127.155.39
 206.127.155.40
 206.127.155.41
 206.127.155.42
 206.127.155.43
 206.127.155.44


----------



## Lucióz (19. September 2009)

Jau bei mir ist jetzt auch alles auf Koreanisch, die Sprachoptionen hab ich schon bemüht und auch das Launcher neustraten hat nicht den erhofften Erfolg erbracht.


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Chillmon schrieb:


> ui kann mir einer erklären wieso mein aion jetzt auf koreanisch ist?



ncsoft neustarten -> Aion rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Sprachoption -> Alles auf Deutsch und NUR auf Deutsch!


wenns nciht klappt, versuch "DEU" Ordner zu löschen und durch "Reparieren" wieder neu runterzuladen


----------



## Dracius (19. September 2009)

Zarbalan schrieb:


> Bin ich irgendwie der Einzige bei dem diese Methode nicht fruchtet? Anscheinend mache ich wohl etwas falsch, denn trotz der bearbeiteten Games.xml im Launcher Verzeichnis bekomme ich immernoch den Fehler Code 36? oO



nö bei mir gehts auch nich, egal ob ich die geladene Datei nehm, oder meine eigene bearbeite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Dracius schrieb:


> nö bei mir gehts auch nich, egal ob ich die geladene Datei nehm, oder meine eigene bearbeite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da der Liebe *Ahothep* hat ne Liste gepostet.
Einfach nach der Reihe die folgenden IPs probieren



> 206.127.155.36
> 206.127.155.37
> 206.127.155.38
> 206.127.155.39
> ...




ps. so wie oben beschrieben, nur die ip hier aus der liste entnehmen


----------



## Delonar (19. September 2009)

Öh sry wenn ich das mal frage aber dieses xml is n verdammt langer text .. wo genau isn dieses Code:aion.patcher.ncsoft.co ?? ich find das echt nich^^


----------



## Lopuslavite (19. September 2009)

hammer danke!bin schon verrücktgeworden!wie bist du nur darauf gekommen:-)?


----------



## Keula1 (19. September 2009)

C:\Programme\NCSoft\Launcher\Config\Default\Games .xml)

Diesen Datei-Pfad gibt es bei mir nicht.

Ich habe in NCSoft Ordner keinen Launcher Ornder nur AionEU  und darunter auch keinen Launcher ornder.

Ich konnte die Open Beta problemlos spielen.


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Keula schrieb:


> C:\Programme\NCSoft\Launcher\Config\Default\Games .xml)
> 
> Diesen Datei-Pfad gibt es bei mir nicht.
> 
> ...



ehhmm lol??
du brauchst aber ein sonst kannste ja net starten




Delonar schrieb:


> Öh sry wenn ich das mal frage aber dieses xml is n verdammt langer text .. wo genau isn dieses Code:aion.patcher.ncsoft.co ?? ich find das echt nich^^



nimm das hier.ist schon fertig umgeschrieben...
http://rapidshare.com/files/281940955/Games.rar


----------



## Keula1 (19. September 2009)

OMG ich hab den Launcher Ordner gefunden der befindet sich auf einem anderen Laufwerk in einem zweiten NCSoft Ordner.

Wie kann des sein UND funktionieren.


----------



## Delonar (19. September 2009)

Bekomm zwar immernoch die nette fehlermeldung aber thx teroa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Delonar schrieb:


> Bekomm zwar immernoch die nette fehlermeldung aber thx teroa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immernoch den code 36 fehler ??


----------



## Delonar (19. September 2009)

Jepp genau den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Delonar schrieb:


> Jepp genau den
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haste die andere xlm auch ersetzt mit der aus dem link??


----------



## Delonar (19. September 2009)

Joa natürlich


----------



## Hideyasu (19. September 2009)

Seyit you made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ehr die Nacht. Jedenfalls 1000-fachen Dank!


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Delonar schrieb:


> Joa natürlich



ok probier mal  (hab andere server id genommen)
http://rapidshare.com/files/281972231/Games1.rar


----------



## Delonar (19. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> ok probier mal  (hab andere server id genommen)
> http://rapidshare.com/files/281972231/Games1.rar



Jo vielen dank werd ich gleich mal probieren

Sonst versuch ichs halt morgen nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. September 2009)

Bei mir läufts mit konstant 128kb's ich hab zwar ne bessere leitung aber es läuft 


*D A N K E ! ! !*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carangil (19. September 2009)

Vielen Dank, immerhin lädt der Launcher jetzt das Update ... vielleicht komm ich dann endlich zur Charaktererstellung (ohne einen 1024 Fehler).


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Carangil schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, immerhin lädt der Launcher jetzt das Update ... vielleicht komm ich dann endlich zur Charaktererstellung (ohne einen 1024 Fehler).



jap definitv...


----------



## Navidgirnuod (19. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> so endlich hab ich es geschafft, es funktioniert! Hatte schon Stundenlang das gleiche Problem..undzdwar...
> *Problem 36 "Can not connect to Patch Server"*



DU bist der König der Welt. Ich bekam zwar eine andere Fehlermeldung trotzdem hat genau dein Tipp geholfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Für sowas sollten Foren eigentlich dasein.

Ganz ganz grosse Klasse!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnes (19. September 2009)

Hab den Launcher aus dem Ordner Heraus gestartet jetzt Downlloadet der was!!!


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Delonar schrieb:


> Öh sry wenn ich das mal frage aber dieses xml is n verdammt langer text .. wo genau isn dieses Code:aion.patcher.ncsoft.co ?? ich find das echt nich^^



du musst es nicht suchen!



> So nachdem ihr es mit Editor geöffnet habt, geht ihr oben wieder auf bearbeiten und "Ersetzen".
> Bei "Suchen nach:" gebt ihr "aion.patcher.ncsoft.com" ein!
> Und bei "Ersetzen mit:" gebt ihr "206.127.155.37" ein!
> Und zu guter Letzt klickt ihr auf "Alle ersetzen"



der sucht , findet und ändert es automatisch!


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> hammer danke!bin schon verrücktgeworden!wie bist du nur darauf gekommen:-)?



google^^
ich habe gelesen das der launcher immer nur einen von 10 servern zum patchen verwendet, mit dieser methode haben wir einfach den patch server gewechselt, da der erste meistens überlastet ist =)


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Seyit you made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



höhö bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Carangil schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, immerhin lädt der Launcher jetzt das Update ... vielleicht komm ich dann endlich zur Charaktererstellung (ohne einen 1024 Fehler).



wenn du es geptacht hast kommt der fehler 1024 nicht mehr, da sie es gefixt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaaVee (19. September 2009)

Und thx das hat echt geklappt man bin ich glücklisch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (19. September 2009)

Lyx schrieb:


> Oder einfach auf das kleine Bildchen mit dem Pfeil nach unten klicken und "Nach Updates suchen" auswählen .. um den Prozess manuell zu starten.
> Zumindest hatte das bei mir gelangt.


Was NCSoft nicht schnell genug gebacken bekommt löst dann einfach mal eben die Community. Wie geil xD


----------



## DaaVee (19. September 2009)

ich patche gerade den deutch patch mit  25 kbs und da steht ich bräuchte noch 170 stunden dann wäre ich ja ne fertig ,
was dagegen tun ?


----------



## DaaVee (19. September 2009)

sry okay schätze mal selber das sind minutren nicht stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (19. September 2009)

DaaVee schrieb:


> ich patche gerade den deutch patch mit  25 kbs und da steht ich bräuchte noch 170 stunden dann wäre ich ja ne fertig ,
> was dagegen tun ?


Manchmal hilft es den Launcher inkl. Update neu zu starten. Manchmal endet das dann aber auch darin das du wieder von vorne anfangen musst. Oder es liegt einfach an der Masse die immer noch am ziehen ist.


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

DaaVee schrieb:


> ich patche gerade den deutch patch mit  25 kbs und da steht ich bräuchte noch 170 stunden dann wäre ich ja ne fertig ,
> was dagegen tun ?




ehm evtl. server ändern... guck ma hier hab ich ne liste mit den adressen der patch server..
Einfach Server Adresse ändern und Launcher neustarten!

Hier haben wir ne Liste:



> 206.127.155.36
> 206.127.155.37
> 206.127.155.38
> 206.127.155.39
> ...


----------



## Aason (19. September 2009)

Jup, danke Seyd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bono3000 (19. September 2009)

Jaaaaa, vielen Dank!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Obwohl man sich natürlich fragt, was da bei NCSoft los ist, dass man das selber machen muss...^^


----------



## Bexx13 (19. September 2009)

Bono3000 schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, vielen Dank!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe ja find ich auch lustig. War so ähnlich beim "cannot connect to authorization server"in der OB. Da musste man auch dem Launcher die IP und Port manuell ansagen, damit man zocken konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solange es solche Probleme sind, die man recht einfach lösen kann und NCSoft sich um schwerwiegendere Dinge kümmert (verschiedene nicht lösbare Fehler einiger User) ist ja alles easy!

Ich hatte gestern abend dann mit 1.5.0.5 einloggen und Chars erstellen können, patchen ging nicht (Code36).
Mit dieser Methode kann ich jetzt auch auf 0.6 und dazugehörigen Sprachpaketen patchen!

Gute Arbeit Seyit!

ps: patche grad mit 320kb/s, sehr viel mehr geht hier bei meiner Leitung eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (19. September 2009)

i <3 u ^^


----------



## Vartez (19. September 2009)

Thx =)


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. September 2009)

Phu Ich bekomm immer nen monstermäßigen schreck bei dem sound wenn antivir mir nen virus zeigt xD
Aber ist immernur fehlalarm aus dem aion ordner


----------



## Magmion (19. September 2009)

Danke , es funzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (19. September 2009)

hey seyitabi,

bei mir kommt nach deiner methode immer noch der fehler 36...

und bei teroa funktionierts ebenfalls nicht , immer dieser beknackte fehler...

ich hatte gestern die nase voll, alles gelöscht, neuen launscher gezogen, dann das spiel mit 1.5 über eine torennt datei gezogen, installiert _> gleiches problem wie gestern....


----------



## SireS (19. September 2009)

8h morgens, Patch lädt immer noch nicht, Fehler 36. An überfüllten Patch-Servern kann es um die Uhrzeit wohl kaum liegen. Buffed Forum geöffnet, Thread entdeckt.



> Lösung:
> 
> C:\Programme\NCSoft\Launcher\Config\Default\ und "Games.xml" Rechtsklick und öffnen mit Editor!
> 
> ...



Anweisungen 1:1 befolgt, Patcher lädt mit knapp 500kb/s.

Fazit: ICH WILL ZOCKEN!!


----------



## Bexx13 (19. September 2009)

Versuch mal verschiedene IPs aus der Liste.


----------



## Argolo (19. September 2009)

Laden leider alle mit einer Geschwindigkeit, die ich seid ISDN nicht mehr gewohnt war.


----------



## No-More (19. September 2009)

so dann sag ich auch mal vielen dank für die hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magmion (19. September 2009)

lade auch nur mit 33kb/sek runter


----------



## No-More (19. September 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> lade auch nur mit 33kb/sek runter



du glücklicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir sinds grade mal 20 KB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Turel- (19. September 2009)

leute ich brauche mal hilfe ich habe aion auf f gespeichert weiß aber nicht wo die datei ist in welchen ordner ist se denn drinne kann mir hier einer helfen??


----------



## Aldaric87 (19. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> 8h morgens, Patch lädt immer noch nicht, Fehler 36. An überfüllten Patch-Servern kann es um die Uhrzeit wohl kaum liegen. Buffed Forum geöffnet, Thread entdeckt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja meine Hoffnung schwindet für morgen extrem. Wenn sie es net gebacken bekommen das die Patchserver/Login Server bei Char-Erstellung schon so abschmiert.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..

Was soll das dann bitte morgen abend geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdnüssbauer (19. September 2009)

ich hab grade sogar die windowssuche benutzt und habe nirgends den nclauncher aufm pc? seitdem ich neuinstalliert habe ist auch keine verknüpfung auf den launcher mehr aufm desktop. und nun finde ich diesen angegebenen pfad nicht -.- der existiert bei mir nicht. genauso wenig wie eine games.xml auf meinem rechner? was is hier denn los?

edit:
ok jetz hab ichs gefunden ^^


----------



## Bexx13 (19. September 2009)

-Turel- schrieb:


> leute ich brauche mal hilfe ich habe aion auf f gespeichert weiß aber nicht wo die datei ist in welchen ordner ist se denn drinne kann mir hier einer helfen??



Du meinst du willst dem Launcher den Pfad angeben?

F:\AionEU\bin32\AION.bin

Da müsste es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok Edit: du suchst wohl eher C:\Programme\NCSoft\Launcher\Config\Default\Game.xml
Der Launcher ist meist auf der Windowspartition gespeichert, nicht dort wo man Aion hininstalliert hat.


Bexx


----------



## -Turel- (19. September 2009)

nein ich meinte das so spiel etc ist auf f gespeichert finde aber die datei nicht games... ich habe keine ahnung wo die sein kann und ich habe noch den north amerika ordner hat einer ne idee???
achja ich suche alle pfade die ihr mir gebt und nichts gefunden ich bin am verzweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (19. September 2009)

Lawl funzt ja wirklich...^^


----------



## -Turel- (19. September 2009)

hmm ich weiß nicht mehr weiter also bei mir ist folgende lage ich finde die datei nicht ( im welchen ordner war sie bei euch) welche sspracheeinstellung ist bei euch aion. Habt ihr noch den North Amerkia ordner oder habt ihr den in eu umbennant ich brauche in diesen punkten dringend hilfe.


----------



## Magmion (19. September 2009)

mehrere ip´s getestet mehr wie 33kb/s is nicht drine , trotz 16mbit i-net verbindung .
Aber bin natürlich froh das es überhaupt jetzt geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (19. September 2009)

-Turel- schrieb:


> nein ich meinte das so spiel etc ist auf f gespeichert finde aber die datei nicht games... ich habe keine ahnung wo die sein kann und ich habe noch den north amerika ordner hat einer ne idee???
> achja ich suche alle pfade die ihr mir gebt und nichts gefunden ich bin am verzweifeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Turel hast du mal versucht die Windows-Suchfunktion zu benutzen und nach Games.xml gesucht? (genauso schreiben mit großem G)


----------



## -Turel- (19. September 2009)

bei mir läuft garnichts -.- das ist richtig ...  finde keine datei etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Turel- (19. September 2009)

findet nichts ( verflucht). Habe nun jeden einzelnen ordner durchsucht und noch immer nichts wenn ich ds spiel erzwingen will kommt keine rüc meldung sollte ich vlt mal versuchen zu reparieren?? und habe gelesen das bei vielen der ordner nicht mehr aion (north amerika) heist


----------



## Fyralon (19. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> so endlich hab ich es geschafft, es funktioniert! Hatte schon Stundenlang das gleiche Problem..undzdwar...
> *Problem 36 "Can not connect to Patch Server"*
> ...




Hab ich gemacht.Hat dann die ganze Nacht gebraucht zum Download!...Gepatched aber nun kommt der Hammer..*.alles in Asiatischen Schriftzeichen!*.Nichts Deutsch geschweige Englisch.Patchserver die nicht funktionieren.Eine Lokalisierung die es wahrscheinlich gar nicht gibt,eine Trojanerwarnmeldung bei der Aion.bin und dann alles in Koreanisch???Nirgends offz. Statements/Äusserungen.....


Mit Verlaub so ein Schrott,so eine Abzocke hab ich NIRGENDS!!! bei keinem Online Game zuvor gesehen.

48 Euro für diese Preorder?Ich werd Montag mein Glück versuchen und sehen inwieweit ich NCSOFT wegen Betrugs drann bekomme.


Erzähl mir niemand mehr wie mies Warhammer oder AoC sei....so Schnitzer hat sich noch niemand von den anderen Publishern erlaubt...und dann noch die Kunden allein da stehen lassen mit ihren Problem.NCSOFT ist für mich das Synonym für Abzocke der billigsten Art.


----------



## Bexx13 (19. September 2009)

-Turel- schrieb:


> hmm ich weiß nicht mehr weiter also bei mir ist folgende lage ich finde die datei nicht ( im welchen ordner war sie bei euch) welche sspracheeinstellung ist bei euch aion. Habt ihr noch den North Amerkia ordner oder habt ihr den in eu umbennant ich brauche in diesen punkten dringend hilfe.



Den Launcher stellste am besten oben in der Leiste über Datei/Einstellungen/Fortgeschritten auf Europa und Deutsch ein. Außerdem kannste dann mit rechtsklick auf Aion/Eigenschaften/Sprachoptionen en Häkchen bei Deutsch machen.
Dann starteste das Ding einmal neu.

Und wenn du den Launcher installiert hast, muss auch die Games.xml irgendwo sein.


----------



## -Turel- (19. September 2009)

so nun bin ich hier .....


----------



## -Turel- (19. September 2009)

so uch bin nun in diesem ordner 

F:/programme/NCsoft/launcher/config/default 

un dort sind folgende datein Name Typ .....

Games Xml Dokument .....
GAmesAddentum Xml dokument .....

ist das erste die genannte datei?? ( meine die Games Xml Dokument) und ist das die richtige ???


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. September 2009)

JA TUrel


----------



## Bexx13 (19. September 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht.Hat dann die ganze Nacht gebraucht zum Download!...Gepatched aber nun kommt der Hammer..*.alles in Asiatischen Schriftzeichen!*.Nichts Deutsch geschweige Englisch.Patchserver die nicht funktionieren.Eine Lokalisierung die es wahrscheinlich gar nicht gibt,eine Trojanerwarnmeldung bei der Aion.bin und dann alles in Koreanisch???Nirgends offz. Statements/Äusserungen.....
> 
> 
> Mit Verlaub so ein Schrott,so eine Abzocke hab ich NIRGENDS!!! bei keinem Online Game zuvor gesehen.
> ...



Statements gibt es schon, nur nicht hier! 

# If #Aion is in Korean for you - restart the Launcher, right click on Aion and click Properties -> Language Options (via @aion_ayase)about 11 hours ago from Tweetie 

http://twitter.com/aion_amboss

Da sind 4 Devs von NCWest wo regelmässig Statements und Lösungshilfen kommen.
http://eu.aiononline.com/de/community/twitter/





-Turel- schrieb:


> so uch bin nun in diesem ordner
> 
> F:/programme/NCsoft/launcher/config/default
> 
> ...



Jup genau die! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (19. September 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht.Hat dann die ganze Nacht gebraucht zum Download!...Gepatched aber nun kommt der Hammer..*.alles in Asiatischen Schriftzeichen!*.Nichts Deutsch geschweige Englisch.Patchserver die nicht funktionieren.Eine Lokalisierung die es wahrscheinlich gar nicht gibt,eine Trojanerwarnmeldung bei der Aion.bin und dann alles in Koreanisch???Nirgends offz. Statements/Äusserungen.....
> 
> 
> Mit Verlaub so ein Schrott,so eine Abzocke hab ich NIRGENDS!!! bei keinem Online Game zuvor gesehen.
> ...





Du bist ja wirklich süß....das Spiel ist noch nicht mal gestartet da kommen schon die halbstarken aus ihren Löchern und drohen mit Betrugsanzeigen.
Und komischerweise funktioniert es bei anderen auch....was sagt uns das.....der Fehler muss wohl bei DIR liegen ;-)


----------



## -Turel- (19. September 2009)

danke danke schön (verbeug) ich teste ob es klappt und ich danke euch für eure geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. September 2009)

Das wird lustig wenn er mit seiner BEtrugs klage vor die Wand rennt :X


----------



## AemJaY (19. September 2009)

bin mir jezt nicht sicher aber ich habs wie oben gelöst und er hat auch etwas gepatcht.
aber irgendwie nur ganz schnell also es war sehr schnell fertig.
Wenn ich nun aion starte, klappt das ohne problem, da ich aber keine pre order habe komme ich natürlich nur bis zum login screen.

ist aber noch immer alles in englisch  und welche version ich mittlerweile drauf hab, keine ahnung da ich nicht weiss wo ich das ganze überprüfen kann...


----------



## Aion.IsuR (19. September 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht.Hat dann die ganze Nacht gebraucht zum Download!...Gepatched aber nun kommt der Hammer..*.alles in Asiatischen Schriftzeichen!*.Nichts Deutsch geschweige Englisch.Patchserver die nicht funktionieren.Eine Lokalisierung die es wahrscheinlich gar nicht gibt,eine Trojanerwarnmeldung bei der Aion.bin und dann alles in Koreanisch???Nirgends offz. Statements/Äusserungen.....
> 
> 
> Mit Verlaub so ein Schrott,so eine Abzocke hab ich NIRGENDS!!! bei keinem Online Game zuvor gesehen.
> ...




Tut uns bitte einen Gefallen,
Geh bitte wieder WoW spielen, da du dort die schwierigkeiten nicht hast !
Wenn du selber daten änderst und dann alles anders ist, weil Du nicht 
warten kannst, bis die Patchserver wieder laufen, dann ist das DEIN PROBLEM
und NICHT das von NCSOFT !

Auf Wiedersehen ..... *ohne Worte*


----------



## -Turel- (19. September 2009)

but lastbut not least hust wie soll man das sichern bzw wo ^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. September 2009)

@Aemjay Rechts Klick auf Aion im Launcher dann Einstellungen DOrt steht die Version und dort kannst du die Sprache ändern nachdem du die Sprache geändert hast Lädt er dir noch die deutschen Datein runter die meldung vo AntiVir einfach Ignorieren ist ein Fehlalarm

@ Turel einfach Irgenwo hinkopieren wo du es wiederfindest falls man später wieder die Originaldatei braucht.


----------



## Freewalker (19. September 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht.Hat dann die ganze Nacht gebraucht zum Download!...Gepatched aber nun kommt der Hammer..*.alles in Asiatischen Schriftzeichen!*.Nichts Deutsch geschweige Englisch.Patchserver die nicht funktionieren.Eine Lokalisierung die es wahrscheinlich gar nicht gibt,eine Trojanerwarnmeldung bei der Aion.bin und dann alles in Koreanisch???Nirgends offz. Statements/Äusserungen.....
> 
> 
> Mit Verlaub so ein Schrott,so eine Abzocke hab ich NIRGENDS!!! bei keinem Online Game zuvor gesehen.
> ...


Hier du kleine Heulsuse versuch mal das:



N3rD77 schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr den North Amerika client habt, könnt ihr im clienten unter "nicht installiert" Aion sehen, da geht ihr auf Eigenschaften -> Installationsverzeichnis und wählt im Aion Ordner bin32/Aion.bin aus, danach läd der nochmal den 300 mb deutsch patch und dann klappt das auch auf deutsch und mit Anmeldung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. September 2009)

Ich glaube ja Fyralon sucht nur Aufmerksamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zefexx (19. September 2009)

Es funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er lädt *freu*

danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (19. September 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja Fyralon sucht nur Aufmerksamkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann soll er sich einen Chatbot runterladen der auf alles was er schreibt mit irgend nem Schwachsinn antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (19. September 2009)

hallo, also bei mir hat er jetzt endlich hochgepatcht ...

und wenn ich nun das spiel starten will, lädt er, dann passiert nix mehr...


bitte um hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. September 2009)

auf welcher sprache willst starten?


----------



## Mua (19. September 2009)

Also ich werde davon die Finger lassen. Wenn mein Antivir (premium) da anschlägt . Bekomme da folgende Meldung .

-  In der Datei 'C:\Program Files (x86)\NCsoft\AionEU\bin32\AION.bin.P-A-T-C-H-E-D'
   wurde ein Virus oder unerwünschtes Programm 'TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen' [trojan] gefunden.
    Ausgeführte Aktion: Datei löschen


----------



## Antariel (19. September 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht.Hat dann die ganze Nacht gebraucht zum Download!...Gepatched aber nun kommt der Hammer..*.alles in Asiatischen Schriftzeichen!*.Nichts Deutsch geschweige Englisch.Patchserver die nicht funktionieren.Eine Lokalisierung die es wahrscheinlich gar nicht gibt,eine Trojanerwarnmeldung bei der Aion.bin und dann alles in Koreanisch???Nirgends offz. Statements/Äusserungen.....
> 
> 
> Mit Verlaub so ein Schrott,so eine Abzocke hab ich NIRGENDS!!! bei keinem Online Game zuvor gesehen.
> ...



Da wirste niemanden dran bekommen wegen Betrugs wenns vorher am Game mitm Editor rumfummelst. Steht ja auch niergends vorher auf der Spielpackung "Falls Spiel nicht funktioniert oder Sie Probleme mit den Updates haben, nehmen sie einfach Ihren Editor und schreiben bisl am Programm rum"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. September 2009)

Zum 1000. Mal das ist ne Falschmeldung von Tollen Antivir das wurde schon getestet vom 40 Antivir Programmen schlagen 3 an dazu gehört Antivir


----------



## AemJaY (19. September 2009)

ok danke werd das heut abend machen.
Zeit habe ich ja genug, bis es dann bei mir los ght.
Wäre es theoretisch noch möglich einen pre order key zu kaufen und dann bereits am sonntag einzusteigen, obwohl mein spiel erst irgendwann nächste woche bei mir ist?

reicht ein pre order key um am sonntag einzusteigen oder benöige ich ebenfalls noch ein key einer vollversion?

sry ich weiss gehört ned hierher aber ich will ned noch einen neuen threadd erstellen.


----------



## Danf (19. September 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> auf welcher sprache willst starten?



Ich hab nur ein Aion druf, ist alles auf deutsch gestellt, im Launscher UND im NCSoftacc.

oder kanns sein das der das spiel nich startet weil server down sind ?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. September 2009)

Pre Order KEy Reicht für Sonntag musst dann aber am 25. ne Vollversion haben.

@Danf beleibt er beim LAden stehen oder bekommst ne fhelermeldung, und will er was laden wenn du das Spiel startets?


----------



## Schatten Assassine (19. September 2009)

Mua schrieb:


> Also ich werde davon die Finger lassen. Wenn mein Antivir (premium) da anschlägt . Bekomme da folgende Meldung .
> 
> -  In der Datei 'C:\Program Files (x86)\NCsoft\AionEU\bin32\AION.bin.P-A-T-C-H-E-D'
> wurde ein Virus oder unerwünschtes Programm 'TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen' [trojan] gefunden.
> Ausgeführte Aktion: Datei löschen



Auch bei deinen problem hilft es Twitter zu lesen.Das ist ein fehlalarm und die nacht richt ging schon an den entwickler von AntiVir


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. September 2009)

Schatten schrieb:


> Auch bei deinen problem hilft es Twitter zu lesen.Das ist ein fehlalarm und die nacht richt ging schon an den entwickler von AntiVir


Sich zu Informieren ist ja zu viel verlangt, erstmal flamen und dann versuchen zu denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (19. September 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> @Danf beleibt er beim LAden stehen oder bekommst ne fhelermeldung, und will er was laden wenn du das Spiel startets?



nein, also, wenn ich auf Eigenschaften klicke:

Patch-Details

Lokale version             
1.5.0.6

Serverversion
1.5.0.6                                 


Also ist der richtig gepatcht, und ich brauch ekine neuen pacths mehr (momentan)

Also starte ich das Spiel, er lädt auf 100%, und das wars..

LG


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. September 2009)

Ja willst du das Spiel auf Deutsch oder Englisch starten das kannst du da ändern wo du auch die Version nachgeschaut hast.
Versuch mal Launcher neuzustarten und dann das Spiel an zumachen


----------



## Ciricahua (19. September 2009)

Hallo erstmal ,
also vll. kann mir jemand helfen.
Kann nicht updaten. Habe alles wie hier beschrieben versucht aber es funzt einfach nicht.
Hat jemand vll. noch eine Idee was ich machen kann?

LG
Ciri

PS. Start erzwingen geht auch nicht


----------



## Danf (19. September 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ja willst du das Spiel auf Deutsch oder Englisch starten das kannst du da ändern wo du auch die Version nachgeschaut hast.
> Versuch mal Launcher neuzustarten und dann das Spiel an zumachen



habs auf deutsch gestellt

launscher schon paar mal neu gestartet...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. September 2009)

@ Circahu Schau mal hie rein Patchfehler Thread
@ Danf probier es mal auf Englisch


----------



## IMBAsuna (19. September 2009)

thx @ TE
mein kumpel hatte das problem net updaten zu können und hat mich stundenlang genervt ^^ jetzt kann ich ihn endlich ruhigstellen ;D


----------



## Aion.IsuR (19. September 2009)

anscheinend sind die patchserver überlastet oder down^^

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright © 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\*********>ping aion.patcher.ncsoft.com

Ping wird ausgeführt für aion.gslb.ncsoft.com [206.127.148.84] mit 32 Bytes Date
n:
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.

Ping-Statistik für 206.127.148.84:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 0, Verloren = 4 (100% Verlust),

C:\Users\*********>tracert 206.127.148.84

Routenverfolgung zu aion.patcher.ncsoft.com [206.127.148.84] über maximal 30 Abs
chnitte:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    15 ms    10 ms    11 ms  217.0.117.1
  3    12 ms    12 ms    11 ms  217.0.80.178
  4    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  l-eb2-i.l.de.net.dtag.de [62.154.89.130]
  5    26 ms    27 ms    27 ms  217.243.216.202
  6    24 ms    24 ms    24 ms  ae-11-69.car1.frankfurt1.level3.net [4.68.23.3]

  7     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
  8     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
  9     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 10     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 11     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 12     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 13     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 14     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 15


naja egal..... erstmal auf arbeit fahren. bis morgen


----------



## Danf (19. September 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> @ Danf probier es mal auf Englisch




ähm, da muss ich nen weiteren 33x,xx mb patch laden, soll ich?^^


----------



## Jajaarek (19. September 2009)

Huhu ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe da ein kleines problem mit dem vll könnt ihr mir ja helfen ...
Nunja also ich mache die games.xml auf und schreibe in ersetzen aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
rein ... doch leider steht da : aion.patcher.ncsoft.com kann nicht gefunden werden.

und ich weiss nicht was los ist... kann mir vll jemand eine normale unveränderte gamex.xml datei schicken oder sowas...
Das wäre wirklich fantastisch ...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. September 2009)

Schaden wird es nicht Danf, aber schau mal nach Welche Version er da Lädt da steht ja ein Patch name.


----------



## Danf (19. September 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Schaden wird es nicht Danf, aber schau mal nach Welche Version er da Lädt da steht ja ein Patch name.



da steht:

Aktuelle datei: 1/1 Aion_EU_ENU_0.5.0.0To1.0.0.0.ncpatch


----------



## AemJaY (19. September 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Pre Order KEy Reicht für Sonntag musst dann aber am 25. ne Vollversion haben.
> 
> @Danf beleibt er beim LAden stehen oder bekommst ne fhelermeldung, und will er was laden wenn du das Spiel startets?




oke. wo krieg ich so nen pre order key noch her?
Weiss da jemand grad ne Quelle, dann hohl ich mir noch so einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. September 2009)

Das ist ne Sprachpatch, vllt hilft es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh mir erstmal frühstück machen bis später
Mediamarkt oder so bestimmt. @  AemJaY


----------



## Fain81 (19. September 2009)

Thx @ TE.

Konnte zwar gestern schon rein aber nur auf Englisch über Starterzwingen. Jetzt hat er endlich den Deutschpatch gezogen und das Spiel läuft ohne Probleme auf Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jajaarek (19. September 2009)

hat den keiner eine unveränderte games.xml datei für mich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orinea (19. September 2009)

kann man auch einfach warten bis es wieder geht , weil ich check das nciht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crash_burn (19. September 2009)

ah danke dir ich war schon am verzweifeln wieso das patchen net geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (19. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> so endlich hab ich es geschafft, es funktioniert! Hatte schon Stundenlang das gleiche Problem..undzdwar...
> *Problem 36 "Can not connect to Patch Server"*
> ...



Vielen dank für die Problemlösung Seyd!!!! Jetzt klappt es endlich auch bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (19. September 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Das ist ne Sprachpatch, vllt hilft es ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja, thx für deine hilfe, ich lass es mal laden und guck heute abend nochmal..

an alle die ihren char (ihre chars) schon haben gz un hf -.-


----------



## Ciricahua (19. September 2009)

Hallo,

also vll. könnt ihr mir helfen.
Kann nicht updaten..habe alles versucht wie hier beschrieben. Games.xml schon 10mal geändert..nix passiert. Immer nur Fehler 36.
Start erzwingen geht auch nicht.
Und außerdem hab ich jetzt keine Serverversion mehr angezeigt.
Kann jemand helfen oder hat eine Idee was man noch machen kann.
Dane im Vorraus.
LG    Ciri


----------



## Fain81 (19. September 2009)

Jajaarek schrieb:


> hat den keiner eine unveränderte games.xml datei für mich ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




http://doc.virtual-bunker.de/Games.xml

/edit:

hmm mir ist gerade aufgefallen das geht ja so nicht ^^ habs schnell in ne rar gepackt

http://doc.virtual-bunker.de/Games.rar


----------



## Deroth73 (19. September 2009)

@ TE

Vielen Dank, so funzt es nun Prima und der Launcher läd grad den de_Krempel mit 1400 KB/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*phumps up*


----------



## n0rSly (19. September 2009)

Ich habe das jetzt alles so gemacht konnte auch den patch von 1.0.5-1.0.6 laden aber jetzt will der mir 300 mb anhals hängen und zwar von 0.5.00 zu 1.0.0 was soll ich jetzt machen das heißt doch ich poatche gerade zurück oder?


----------



## Fain81 (19. September 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> Ich habe das jetzt alles so gemacht konnte auch den patch von 1.0.5-1.0.6 laden aber jetzt will der mir 300 mb anhals hängen und zwar von 0.5.00 zu 1.0.0 was soll ich jetzt machen das heißt doch ich poatche gerade zurück oder?




Nein das ist das sprachpaket das musste ich auch sagen


----------



## Jajaarek (19. September 2009)

Danke sehr fain81 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wirklich sehr sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit ... ich liebe dich D endlich ich versuche seit gestern 7 uhr son drecksding zu finden bin die ganze nacht on gewesen


----------



## Acuria (19. September 2009)

Danke an den TE aber hätte das wirklich notwendig sein müssen....
Langsam nervt das selber rumgebastel damit was klappt nurnoch, kann doch nich sein das NcSoft sich so schwer dabei tut ne 45kb Datei zu patchen -.-.


----------



## Fain81 (19. September 2009)

Jajaarek schrieb:


> Danke sehr fain81
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rackxo (19. September 2009)

Das mit der games datei umschreiben hat super geklappt und ich habe über Nacht den Patch und die Sprachfiles geladen. Allerdings habe ich ich jetzt nen ganz anderes Problem. Aion wird in meinem launcher nicht mehr in der Liste der installierten Spiele aufgeführt und wenn ich es über das desktop Symbol starte, will er das ich das Spiel neu installiere.....

Gibt es dafür auch schon eine Problemlösung ???


----------



## Xeith (19. September 2009)

Hilfe mein Aion is auf japanisch, hab alles auf Deutsch und auch Nur auf Deutsch, alle patches geladen, Launcher neugestartet


----------



## Ocian (19. September 2009)

Damit die Leute das auch wirklich sehen, ist es ein  vorübergehender Sticky


----------



## Rethelion (19. September 2009)

Interessant, die IP 206.127.155.36 ist die einzige, von der ich Updates ziehen kann, alle andere geben mir Fehler zurück.


----------



## Aphilion (19. September 2009)

danke,

habs gleich mit dem ersten server im beispiel versucht, und lad nun mit 400 kbs runter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (19. September 2009)

Auch von mir mal ein dankeschön, es downloaded, wenn auch mit "nur" 10kb/s. Aber das ist es mir wert. Hoffe, dass alles klappt!

Nochmal dickes Dankeschön

Traklar


----------



## Raaandy (19. September 2009)

also bei mir geht nix leider, hab jetzt alle veränderter game xml dateien von euch ausprobiert. ich will jetzt da auch nix selbst umschreiben denn so ein profi bin ich nich -.- das programm dafür schein ich auch garnicht zu haben.

weiß einer dennoch eine lösung? habe nachwievor fehlermeldung 36 keine möglickeit zum patchserver verbindung aufzubauen.


----------



## Nils---Max (19. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für diesen post hier du hast mir das wochenende gerettet^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jappa (19. September 2009)

Oh man ich bin am Ende mit den Nerven ^^
Also ich habe auch alle 10 Server ausprobiert und nichts funzt.
Ich hatte gehofft,dass die Server down sind, aber anscheinend klappt es bei anderen atm.
Oder sind einfach momentan alle Server überlastet ?! Und man muss den richtigen Augenblick abpassen ?
Hoffe das klappt noch bis moin abend ^^


----------



## s0nx (19. September 2009)

also wenn ich nach der anleitung gehe kommt bei mir ein anderer fehler 

Error Code: 3 (PatchPathNotFound):

There was no way found to patch from version '1.0.2.14' to version: '1.5.0.6'.

The patch servers are most likely in the process of being updated.

Please try again in a few minutes.


----------



## Psymaty (19. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> also bei mir geht nix leider, hab jetzt alle veränderter game xml dateien von euch ausprobiert. ich will jetzt da auch nix selbst umschreiben denn so ein profi bin ich nich -.- das programm dafür schein ich auch garnicht zu haben.
> 
> weiß einer dennoch eine lösung? habe nachwievor fehlermeldung 36 keine möglickeit zum patchserver verbindung aufzubauen.



Du speicherst die Änderungen aber schon im Editor oder??


----------



## Theomes (19. September 2009)

mal ne frage dazu wenn ich das ändere so wie es im ersten post beschrieben wurden ist geht das dann immer oder muss man zum release das wieder ändern?


----------



## Xeith (19. September 2009)

shite jetzt kommt es schon wieder: 

Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Current Version

hab ebenvalls alle XML Games dateien von euch hir ausprobiert, start erzwingen geht auch net mehr da kommt irgendwas mit ner initaliesirung.

und Morgen ises schon wieder zuende, dann kommt ja bald der Vorsprung denke NCSOFT hatt nicht damit gerechnet das soo viele es schon soo früh kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorschlag: warten xD NCSOFT muss es irg wie wieder hinbiegen


----------



## Raaandy (19. September 2009)

Psymaty schrieb:


> Du speicherst die Änderungen aber schon im Editor oder??



ich ersetze einfach die eine datei von rapidshare, von der anderen der original. ist daran etwas falsch?


----------



## Deadwool (19. September 2009)

Ich denke eher aber einer gewissen Menge Leute die gleichzeitig auf den Server zugreifen nützt auch die beste Vorbereitung nichts mehr. Da sind dem Internet generell Grenzen gesetzt


----------



## Aphilion (19. September 2009)

haha,

hab problem! hab jetzt upgedatet, aber wenn ich in deutsch starten will bekomm ich koreanische schriftzeichen!
wenn ich in Englisch starte dann aber ganz normale englische.
kann mir da einer halfen??


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Theomes schrieb:


> mal ne frage dazu wenn ich das ändere so wie es im ersten post beschrieben wurden ist geht das dann immer oder muss man zum release das wieder ändern?



ich wage zu behaupten dass es immer geht, da NCsoft sicherlich nicht immer die IPs von ihren patchservern ändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ vorposter: das Problem ist NCsoft bekannt und die arbeiten dran


----------



## Misuma (19. September 2009)

Mua schrieb:


> Also ich werde davon die Finger lassen. Wenn mein Antivir (premium) da anschlägt . Bekomme da folgende Meldung .
> 
> -  In der Datei 'C:\Program Files (x86)\NCsoft\AionEU\bin32\AION.bin.P-A-T-C-H-E-D'
> wurde ein Virus oder unerwünschtes Programm 'TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen' [trojan] gefunden.
> Ausgeführte Aktion: Datei löschen




lOoll jo mach dat^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und @ tyralon... wenn man nix mitbekommt im leben sollte man auch nix schreiben im forum sonder neinfach mal ***** halten.....

Es gab die ganze nacht news auf twitter und infos über die probleme und das sie dran arbeiten!!  Redet nix schlecht wenn ihr keinen dunst von der materie habt!!


----------



## Theomes (19. September 2009)

ich finde es echt coll wenn man mal ne frage stellt antwortet keiner. in der hoffnung das hier doch noch welche sind die es lesen sollten ist hier meine frage: wenn ich die datei ersetzte wie beschrieben muss man das dan zum release wieder änderen oder kann man das so lassen?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Theomes schrieb:


> ich finde es echt coll wenn man mal ne frage stellt antwortet keiner. in der hoffnung das hier doch noch welche sind die es lesen sollten ist hier meine frage: wenn ich die datei ersetzte wie beschrieben muss man das dan zum release wieder änderen oder kann man das so lassen?



guck mal 2 posts +ber dir du nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schu (19. September 2009)

Sobald ich aion starte und der bootscreen mit dem nc soft logo kommt bekomm ich nen 1024 fehler hab alles gemacht was ihr gesagt habt aber bringt nix wenn wer noch ne lösung kennt bitte als pn an mich danke.


----------



## Theomes (19. September 2009)

Ok das ist mir echt peinlich sage mal ganz groß ENTSCHULDIGUNG


----------



## Aphilion (19. September 2009)

nochmal,
nachdem ich geupdatet habe habe ich nun folgendes problem, 
und zwar wenn ich in deutsch starten möchte bekomme ich koreanische schriftzeichen anstatt deutsche schrift vorgesetzt!!

Bitte um Hilfe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Aphilion schrieb:


> nochmal,
> nachdem ich geupdatet habe habe ich nun folgendes problem,
> und zwar wenn ich in deutsch starten möchte bekomme ich koreanische schriftzeichen anstatt deutsche schrift vorgesetzt!!
> 
> ...



lern koreanisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nein scherz bei seite..soweit ich weiß arbeitet NCSoft bereits an einer lösung für dieses problem..solange einfach auf englisch starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aphilion (19. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> lern koreanisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




danke für die beruhigende nachricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (19. September 2009)

würde online bevorzugen, da ich heute den ganzen tag arbeite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmokk (19. September 2009)

Lösung dieses Problems super, danke dir vielmals. Nur leider komme ich beim Login nicht weiter. Gebe meine Daten ein und er sagt mir 
"Cannot connect to authorization server" und schmeisst mich ausm Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann mir da jemand helfen BITTE? Es geht nix, finds schon ein bischen peinlich für Ncsoft..


----------



## Tokaier (19. September 2009)

Uh vielen vielen Dank es funktioniert alles, Aion gepatcht und auf Deutsch, Wunderbar!!!!


THX

So long
Tokaier


----------



## Xelyna (19. September 2009)

Das ist doch zum kotzen!
Bei mir funktionierts auch immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wernerwalla (19. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> so endlich hab ich es geschafft, es funktioniert! Hatte schon Stundenlang das gleiche Problem..undzdwar...
> *Problem 36 "Can not connect to Patch Server"*
> ...


----------



## Xeith (19. September 2009)

aber was ich nicht verstehen kann warum können welche auf deutsch spielen die haben keine probleme? vielleicht der denjenigen der auf deutsch spieln kann die Games.xml datei ma hochladen?


----------



## Juicy93 (19. September 2009)

Guten Tag liebe Leuts,

bei mir hats jetz endlich nach vierstündigem basteln auch endlich funktioniert und er patcht. Allerdings sind die Server 40-44 down bei mir und die kann ich gar nicht erst benutzen. Die anderen, patche gerade auf 39, sind überlastet, sodass man mit 30kb/s patcht. Weis da jmd ne Lösung oder is das wegen der Überlastung undman muss sich damit abfinden?

Sey Vote 4 Held des Tages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Retter der Nation


----------



## Xelyna (19. September 2009)

@wernerwalla:
Zu faul zum schreiben?


----------



## ninjakurtel (19. September 2009)

erstmal danke für die fehlerlösung, konnte den patch endlich runterladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

doch jetzt habe ich das problem wenn ich aion starte, fehlermeldung "Fehler beim Erstellen des benötigten Zeichensatzes für Aion."

hat jemand eine idee an was das liegen könnte?

mfg


----------



## -Turel- (19. September 2009)

ein riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiesiges danke downloadet jetzt und noch ein danke an alle die mir so toll geholfen haben
Ihr seid spitze!!!!


----------



## Ciricahua (19. September 2009)

Hallo,
nach mehrstündigen Versuchen hat es nun doch noch geklappt^^
Danke an alle für die saubere Hilfe.
Hoffe es klappt dann morgen auch alles.
In diesem Sinne.

Ciri

Wir sehen uns in Atreia^^..Aion ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (19. September 2009)

*blubber*

unfair ! ^^


----------



## AemJaY (19. September 2009)

Frage hier nochmals in die Runde, wo kann ich Heute noch ONLINE einen Pre Order Key anfordern?


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Phu Ich bekomm immer nen monstermäßigen schreck bei dem sound wenn antivir mir nen virus zeigt xD
> Aber ist immernur fehlalarm aus dem aion ordner




einfach ignorieren^^


----------



## script0r (19. September 2009)

AemJay
Vllt bei Amazon oder anderen OnlineShops? Vllt einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen ob die den Code direkt verschicken.


@all
Ist das normal dass der Launcher das Game gerade mit 7 k/bits zieht? Hab mittlerweile sämtliche Server ausprobiert. Das währ mir zu lang, bin nämlich zu Besuch bei jemand um mir das Game zu ziehen. Hat vllt jemand eine schnellere Download Option? Währ wichtig.


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

No-More schrieb:


> du glücklicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wenn ihr langsam lädt dann müsst ihr einfach nur die server adresse ändern, oben ist ja eine liste, einfach eine andere server adresse nehmen und verwenden, also so wie oben beschrieben


----------



## galacos (19. September 2009)

kann mir jemand helfen?
ich habb gestern auf den patch 1.5.0.6 gedownloadet
und nachdem ich dass gemacht hab wird aion nicht mea im launcher angezeigt also unter installierte spiele ne
weiß jemand was ich da machn kann


----------



## alene85 (19. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> so endlich hab ich es geschafft, es funktioniert! Hatte schon Stundenlang das gleiche Problem..undzdwar...
> *Problem 36 "Can not connect to Patch Server"*
> ...




@SeyitAbi ich danke dir vielmals für den Tipp war schon am verzeifeln hat alles super geklapt lade grade wie ein weltmeister danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (19. September 2009)

Die Amazon Codes wurden schon verschickt.

Ich glaub wenn das so weiter geht sitz ich morgen noch da und starr abwechselnd auf Fehler 03 und Fehler 36..


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

galacos schrieb:


> kann mir jemand helfen?
> ich habb gestern auf den patch 1.5.0.6 gedownloadet
> und nachdem ich dass gemacht hab wird aion nicht mea im launcher angezeigt also unter installierte spiele ne
> weiß jemand was ich da machn kann




C:\Programme\NCSoft jetzt musst du Aion Ordner in AionEU umbennen!
Kann sein das es bei dir "IncPatchingGame" heißt, einfach in AionEU umbennen und Launcher neustarten!


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Die Amazon Codes wurden schon verschickt.
> 
> Ich glaub wenn das so weiter geht sitz ich morgen noch da und starr abwechselnd auf Fehler 03 und Fehler 36..




hast du immernoch das gleiche Problem? fehler 36???


----------



## script0r (19. September 2009)

@alene85

Mit welchem Server lädst du? Muss sich die Geschwindigkeit erst hochschaukeln?


----------



## Xelyna (19. September 2009)

Jup und dann ab und an auch mal 03, es lebe die Abwechslung.

Sieht übrigens so aus, falls ich die einzige bin die das kriegt ^^
_
Fehler-Code: 3 (PatchPathNotFound):

Es gab keine Möglichkeit, Version '1.0.2.14' duch einen Patch zu dieser Version zu aktualisieren: '1.5.0.6'.

Die Patch-Server scheinen momentan aktualisiert zu werden.

Bitte versuchen Sie es in ein paar Minuten erneut._


----------



## ninjakurtel (19. September 2009)

so nochmal vll sieht es jetzt mal einer und kann mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erstmal danke für die fehlerlösung, konnte den patch endlich runterladen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

doch jetzt habe ich das problem wenn ich aion starte, fehlermeldung "Fehler beim Erstellen des benötigten Zeichensatzes für Aion."

hat jemand eine idee an was das liegen könnte?

mfg


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jup und dann ab und an auch mal 03, es lebe die Abwechslung.
> 
> Sieht übrigens so aus, falls ich die einzige bin die das kriegt ^^
> _
> ...




Hast du auch alle Patch Server probiert? Oben ist ja ne Liste!


----------



## Xelyna (19. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Hast du auch alle Patch Server probiert? Oben ist ja ne Liste!


Bin grad zum dritten mal durch :<


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Bin grad zum dritten mal durch :<



ehm hast die datei ja gesichert, einfach mal löschen und die alte wieder reinpacken und launcher neustarten!
kann sein das du bei der neuen was falsch ersetzt hast... evtl hast du ohne zu merken nen "Slash" Zeichen gelöscht, ist mir auch mal passiert^^

also die alte datei wieder rein.. launcher neustarten und neu probieren, und jetzt die neue datei bearbeiten!
und dabei aufpassen das du ausversehen nichts anderes löschst als das was du löschen sollst


----------



## Xelyna (19. September 2009)

Das hat ich auch schon in Verdacht, hab aber durch meine Arbeit ein wenig XML Erfahrung und soweit siehts eigentlich gut aus..
Hm mit der alten hab ichs auch schon versucht und die IPs erstetzt.. zum Haare raufen


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das hat ich auch schon in Verdacht, hab aber durch meine Arbeit ein wenig XML Erfahrung und soweit siehts eigentlich gut aus..
> Hm mit der alten hab ichs auch schon versucht und die IPs erstetzt.. zum Haare raufen



laut amboss liegt es an dem "alten" launcher.. einfach ncsoft support kontaktieren!


----------



## Won_der (19. September 2009)

Danke du hast mich vor einen Nervenzusammenbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gerettet! 

Dein Tip funktioniert einwandfrei !!

<3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hillka (19. September 2009)

Hi

Hab jetzt alle server durch aber keinen der mehr als 10Kb her gibt?
hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Hillka schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab jetzt alle server durch aber keinen der mehr als 10Kb her gibt?
> hat jemand eine Idee?



hast du vielleicht zu viel andere programme die aufs internet zugreifen laufen oder lädst du irgendwas anderes runter?


----------



## ninjakurtel (19. September 2009)

Hillka schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab jetzt alle server durch aber keinen der mehr als 10Kb her gibt?
> hat jemand eine Idee?




also bei mir hat das auch nur mit 10-20 kb geladen dann dacht ich mir ach was solls warte ich ebend und habe mir ne serie reingehaun...als ich dann geguckt habe hats vollspeed geladen...


----------



## script0r (19. September 2009)

Bei mir tut er mti 7 kbit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es noch irgendwo etwas wo ich mit 200 kbits laden kann? Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben. 
Btw. von wegen Headstart! Für den Headstart braucht man den Client und über deren Server dauerts 167 Stunden = 6 Tage ... also bis dahin is meine Box von Amazon eingetroffen :/ . Mein erster Wutanfall auf die Verarsche von ncsoft...

Edit: @ninjakurtel auf welchem Server lädst du? (ip)


----------



## Hillka (19. September 2009)

OK
was anderes läuft nicht.....................

Danke


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

script0r schrieb:


> Bei mir tut er mti 7 kbit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sowas lädt man auch nicht 2 tage vorher runter..der client steht schon seid wochen zum DL bereit


----------



## Yiraja (19. September 2009)

script0r schrieb:


> Bei mir tut er mti 7 kbit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo selbst schuld würd ich mal sagen ne, das hat nix mit ncsoft zu tun weil du jetzt erst den client runterlädst. Ich nehm mal an das hätte jedem klar sein müssen das die server von denen in den letzten tagen extrem überlastet sein werden.


----------



## script0r (19. September 2009)

Bitte keine unüberlegten und vor allem sinnfreie Antworten. Es gibt Leute die haben vllt erst seit heute die Möglichkeit runterzuladen wie z.B. ich... ncsoft sollte nun mal dafür sorgen, dass man das angemessen runterladen kann, wenn sie so etwas anbieten... immerhin habe ich die bezahlt.


----------



## Yiraja (19. September 2009)

script0r schrieb:


> Bitte keine unüberlegten und vor allem sinnfreie Antworten. Es gibt Leute die haben vllt erst seit heute die Möglichkeit runterzuladen wie z.B. ich... ncsoft sollte nun mal dafür sorgen, dass man das angemessen runterladen kann, wenn sie so etwas anbieten... immerhin habe ich die bezahlt.



dann haste halt wie gesagt pech, die können au nix dafür das jeder jetzt vor torschluss anfängt zu laden un alles überlastet is lads halt per fileplanet ansonsten geduld.


----------



## script0r (19. September 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> Ich nehm mal an das hätte jedem klar sein müssen das die server von denen in den letzten tagen extrem überlastet sein werden.



Zu deinem letzten Beitrag fällt mir nur deine eigene Aussage ein. NCSOFT hätte klar sein müssen, dass jetzt viele anfangen zu saugen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

script0r schrieb:


> Bitte keine unüberlegten und vor allem sinnfreie Antworten. Es gibt Leute die haben vllt erst seit heute die Möglichkeit runterzuladen wie z.B. ich... ncsoft sollte nun mal dafür sorgen, dass man das angemessen runterladen kann, wenn sie so etwas anbieten... immerhin habe ich die bezahlt.



meine antworten sind nie unüberlegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber fakt ist, dass die nicht mehr machen können als den DL bereit zu stellen und das wie gesagt schon seid wochen. ist halt dein persönliches pech wenn du vorher nicht laden kannst. aber die könen nicht für einzelfälle ne glasfaserleitung verlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

script0r schrieb:


> Zu deinem letzten Beitrag fällt mir nur deine eigene Aussage ein. NCSOFT hätte klar sein müssen, dass jetzt viele anfangen zu saugen.



ehm lol? Bestimmt hast du nur ne schrott internetleitung, hier bei mir wurde das spiel gerade eben gesaugt mit 6 MB's
Da mein bro von Vista 64 auf W7 gewechselt hat.....
aber hauptsache NCsoft beleidigen........
Bis jitz klappt alles bei uns, wir kommen auch charerstellung auf deutsch rein... patch ist innerhalb weniger sekunden immer downloadet...


----------



## alene85 (19. September 2009)

Also ich habe Aion und den luancher per gamershell runtergeladen und dan den tipp von @seyitabi befolgt und hat alles wunderherlich geklapt ! Machts einfach so klapt hundert pro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ehm lol? Bestimmt hast du nur ne schrott internetleitung, hier bei mir wurde das spiel gerade eben gesaugt mit 6 MB's
> Da mein bro von Vista 64 auf W7 gewechselt hat.....
> aber hauptsache NCsoft beleidigen........



lass ihn doch er ist halt frustriert weil er ne crap leitung hat und jetzt seine sucht nicht befriedigen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> lass ihn doch er ist halt frustriert weil er ne crap leitung hat und jetzt seine sucht nicht befriedigen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber mal ne frage wenn er das nichtmal runterladen kann wie wird dann wohl seine Latenz aussehen imgame??


----------



## script0r (19. September 2009)

Dsl 2000 is nich gerade das beste, aber mit 250 kbits würden mir ja vollkommen ausreichen. 
Könnt ihr dann nicht bitte sagen von welcher IP ihr ladet? Inet Leitung is ja voll frei. Hab grad getestet mt dsl speed test, alles super.


----------



## Tuskorr (19. September 2009)

@Fred Ersteller

DANKE!!!!
Du bist mein Lebensretter, endlich hab ich keinen Fehlercode 36 mehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

script0r schrieb:


> Dsl 2000 is nich gerade das beste, aber mit 250 kbits würden mir ja vollkommen ausreichen.
> Könnt ihr dann nicht bitte sagen von welcher IP ihr ladet? Inet Leitung is ja voll frei. Hab grad getestet mt dsl speed test, alles super.



Habs von NCSoft runtergeladen...
sonst würd ich dir Torrent vorschlagen^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Habs von NCSoft runtergeladen...
> sonst würd ich dir Torrent vorschlagen^^



torrent kannst de knicken da lädt man auch nur mit 50 KBit/s 
versuchs bei Fileplanet ging bei mir in 6 h


----------



## script0r (19. September 2009)

Naja hab grad ein paar Torrents ausprobiert. Die Seeds sind überall irgendwie tot.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

script0r schrieb:


> Naja hab grad ein paar Torrents ausprobiert. Die Seeds sind überall irgendwie tot.



jo weil keiner mehr uploadet


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

dann musste Fileplanet.....


----------



## script0r (19. September 2009)

Grad dabei, erstmal die 17 Minuten Wartezeit abwarten ... Zeit fürn Bier!


----------



## moda (19. September 2009)

Hallo,

Vielen, vielen Dank an den Computerbastelgott^^

Klappt jetzt alles super, deutscher Patch ist auch drauf, warte nun gspannt, wei ein Flitzebogen auf morgen.

In diesem Sinne 


cu later in the game


Mandria - Votan Asmo! (kein Kind)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Five (19. September 2009)

SeyitAbi du bist der BESTE!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke dir 2000 mal für die Lösung dieses beschissenen Problems 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (19. September 2009)

danke bei mir klappts auch


----------



## ---Neo--- (19. September 2009)

Bei mir klappts leider immer noch net.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (19. September 2009)

lol ich kann das noch net mal mit Editor öffnen warum auch immer.ich hasse Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja muss ich warten bis mein kerl wieder zu hause ist xD


----------



## Nerdavia (19. September 2009)

Bei mir klappt es jetzt auch.

Mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage....ich konnte jetzt zum Beispiel Krieger einstellen...ab wann kommt die Spezialisierung wie zum Beispiel Gladiator ??


----------



## Achilius (19. September 2009)

Du bist echt der Beste!!
klappt fehlerfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da haste NCsoft ja noch mal aus der patsche gezogen - die sollten dich einstellen und die "Profis" da rausschmeißen^^

Vielen Dank Meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyara (19. September 2009)

Frage: Warum meldet mein AntiVir dabei dauernd Trojanische Pferde?


----------



## Achilius (19. September 2009)

Xyara schrieb:


> Frage: Warum meldet mein AntiVir dabei dauernd Trojanische Pferde?



antivir hat bei mir auch rumgezuckt, spiel startet nicht pc hängt sich auf oO
hab antivir deaktiviert und anderes virenprogramm genommen, jetzt gehts fehlerfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jarrod (19. September 2009)

Zum Thema "koreanische Schriftzeichen"...

Es hängt anscheinend mit der Installations-Art "Aion (US)" zusammen, die durch den ersten Beta Client Einzug gehalten hat. Zu Beginn der ersten CB-Events musste man nach der Launcher-Installation noch den ersten "Aion-Installations-Versuch" abbrechen, um danach die korrekte Aion EU-Version zu installieren. Dies wurde später behoben. Desweiteren muss man auch bis heute vor der Installation von Aion im Launcher selbst die Sprachoptionen auf Europa stellen - sonst wird "Aion (US)" installiert.

Eine mögliche Lösung wäre (Pfad-Angaben sind Beispiele und müssen euren Installationen entsprechend interpretiert werden):

Installationspfad
C:\Programme\Ncsoft\Aion (US)

umbennen in
C:\Programme\NCsoft\Aion EU

unter
C:\Programme\NCsoft\Launcher\Config\Default\

die Datei
GamesAddendum.xml

mit dem Editor öffnen und ganz unten den Pfad (s.h. oben)
<LastStartLocation>C:\Programme\NCsoft\Aion (US)\</LastStartLocation>

ersetzen mit
<LastStartLocation>C:\Programme\NCsoft\Aion EU\</LastStartLocation>

Launcher neustarten und die Region-Einstellungen im Launcher nochmal kontrollieren, bzw. sicherstellen, dass Aion EU auch unter Rechtsklick\ Eigenschaften\ Optionen auf Deutsch und nur auf Deutsch steht.

Rechtsklick reparieren... und Ergebnis abwarten.

Sollte das nicht funktionieren, deinstalliert den Launcher sowie Aion und besorgt euch den kompletten 1.5 Client per Torrent unter

http://eu.aiononline.com/de/about/download/

Danach könnt ihr sicher sein, dass sowohl der richtige Launcher, als auch die richtige Client-Software installiert wird. Bedingung an der Stelle ist natürlich, dass ihr nicht auch noch euer Windows auf amerikanisch stehen habt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


Edit: ... danach bei Patch Problemen wie nach dem Topic beschrieben verfahren...


----------



## Xeith (19. September 2009)

wann wird der Fehler behoben sein? hab kb es neuzuinstallieren, und ab wann kann man wieder auf alle servern die 2 fraktionen wählen?


----------



## ---Neo--- (19. September 2009)

So langsam bin ich mit meiner Geduld am ende, mit der Bestellung des Spiels bevor es startet, wurde mir versprochen das ich mir vorzeitig einen char erstellen kann. 

Bei vielen Usern funktioniert dies nicht und von offizieller Seite kommt gar nichts, bin sehr enttäuscht von ncsoft zumahl sie dieses Problem nichtmal auf der offiziellen Seite erwähnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. September 2009)

Xeith schrieb:


> wann wird der Fehler behoben sein? hab kb es neuzuinstallieren, und ab wann kann man wieder auf alle servern die 2 fraktionen wählen?



Wenn die Balance der Rassen wieder steht....


----------



## Xeith (19. September 2009)

ok jarrod, hab ich so gemacht reppariert danach Antivire Free zeigt virus mach ich igno speichern

edit/ shite immer noch auf Koranisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoB-Eya (19. September 2009)

Hallo zusamen da einige Probleme mit dem Patcher haben
altanatif zum Editiren in den Game dateien 

die widows variante
c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\*host*

# Copyright © 1993-2006 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # source server
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x client host

127.0.0.1       localhost
206.127.155.34	aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.35	aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.36	aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.37	aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.38	aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.39	aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.40	aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.41	aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.42	aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.43	aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
::1             localhost


wer das editiren nich hinbekomt hier der patscher Windows (hosts)
http://www.maxishare.net/en/file/17533/patch-zip.html


----------



## jappa (19. September 2009)

Oh man ...ich habe jetzt schon sooft versucht diesen verf****** Fehler 36 zu beheben und es hat nicht geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wäre froh wenn ich wenigstens schonmal den "koreanisch-Fehler" hätte ^^
Ich werde es trotzdem weiter probieren um morgen beginnen zu können ...


----------



## Xeith (19. September 2009)

> NA servers coming later
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





> Europe
> 1. [ENG] Spatalos
> 2. [ENG] Telemachus
> 3. [ENG] Castor - Elyos Only
> ...


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

tja gut dass ich elyos spiele ..dann habe ich wenigstens genug gegner zum umklatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (19. September 2009)

Ist das NORMAL?

LauncherVersion 1.5.13.4
Spielversion 1.5.0.6

Hab das Update mit der IP durchgeführt. Wenn ich aber nun das Spiel starte,
bleibt das OptionsMenü auf Englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl im Launcher Europa - Deutsch eingestellt ist. Auch mein Ordner heist AionEU.


----------



## Karasas (19. September 2009)

Ich möchte mich beim TE  bedanken, DANKE  es geht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiter so .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


danke  Karasas

huups  1. Post  *schäm*


----------



## Kurokon (19. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hab da ein Problem: Eigentlich habe ich *nur* den Fehler 36. Wie gesagt *nur*.
Nun ist meine Version von Aion nicht die ganz neue. Deswegen wollte ich Updaten mit dem CBT --> OBT Patch. Ging eigentlich auch soweit reibungslos. Leider wird mir unter den Eigenschaften immernoch meine alte Version angezeigt. Warum?
Und die bisherigen Tipps zu Fehler 36 hab ich bereits getestet, leider ohne Erfolg! Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Kuro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (19. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> Ist das NORMAL?
> 
> LauncherVersion 1.5.13.4
> Spielversion 1.5.0.6
> ...



ok, anscheinend Problem behoben.
. Starte Launcher mit geänderten Games.xml
. Aion rechtsklick > Eigenschaften
. Sprachoption
. Haken bei DEUTSCH rein und Englisch raus
. Launcher neu gestartet
. nun läd er die Deutsche Patchdatei

mal sehen, ob das was wird....


*Edit:* Patch geladen, instaliert.... Spiel gestartet und... OptionsMenü nun in DEUTSCH^^

Na dann bis morgen Nacht.


----------



## Aristoteles der x-te (19. September 2009)

jo ho,

danke an den verfasser des ersten beitrags. hat prima gefunzt und lief wie geschmiert. vielen herzlichen dank.


----------



## Syniera (19. September 2009)

Ja, von mir auch. Jetzt läuft alles wie geschmiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (19. September 2009)

Hallo, ich hab mal ne frage:

ich hab alles gepatcht, alles ist fertig, komplett...

dann öffne ich aion...
er lädt und dann passiert nix

bitte um hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
danf


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

launcher öffnen, und gucken ob aion bei "installiert" oder "nicht installiert" aufgelistet ist.


----------



## Danf (19. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> launcher öffnen, und gucken ob aion bei "installiert" oder "nicht installiert" aufgelistet ist.



is unter installiert

ich lass grade mal die repair drüber laufen und hoffe das es was vbringt


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab mal ne frage:
> 
> ich hab alles gepatcht, alles ist fertig, komplett...
> 
> ...




Falls du eine Firewall hast musst du Aion erst wieder den Zugriff erlauben wegen der geänderteten Daten, War bei mir auch task manager öffnen dann Zugriff erlauben und dann gings. Auch wäre es gut zu wissen ob eine Fehlermeldung kommt. Meine Glaskugel ist beim Glasbläser zur Reparatur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (19. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Falls du eine Firewall hast musst du Aion erst wieder den Zugriff erlauben wegen der geänderteten Daten, War bei mir auch task manager öffnen dann Zugriff erlauben und dann gings. Auch wäre es gut zu wissen ob eine Fehlermeldung kommt. Meine Glaskugel ist beim Glasbläser zur Reparatur.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hay, jop, nach der repair firewall aud und es funzt 

Asmodier auf Balder und Kromede rdy, man sieht sich sonntag abend ! ! !

LG
Danf


----------



## Kurokon (19. September 2009)

Kurokon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab da ein Problem: Eigentlich habe ich *nur* den Fehler 36. Wie gesagt *nur*.
> Nun ist meine Version von Aion nicht die ganz neue. Deswegen wollte ich Updaten mit dem CBT --> OBT Patch. Ging eigentlich auch soweit reibungslos. Leider wird mir unter den Eigenschaften immernoch meine alte Version angezeigt. Warum?
> ...



mag mir keiner helfen, oder kann mir keiner helfen? *g*


----------



## SeyitAbi (19. September 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> is unter installiert
> 
> ich lass grade mal die repair drüber laufen und hoffe das es was vbringt




ja ok


----------



## Kurokon (20. September 2009)

achja das is die aktuelle meldung bei mir:

Fehler-Code: 3 (PatchPathNotFound):

Es gab keine Möglichkeit, Version '1.0.2.11' duch einen Patch zu dieser Version zu aktualisieren: '1.5.0.6'.

Die Patch-Server scheinen momentan aktualisiert zu werden.

Bitte versuchen Sie es in ein paar Minuten erneut.


und patchen will sich das ding ja nicht -.- bin total sauer!!! bzw dreh bald durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (20. September 2009)

Kurokon schrieb:


> achja das is die aktuelle meldung bei mir:
> 
> Fehler-Code: 3 (PatchPathNotFound):
> 
> ...



Geht mir genau so. Ich hab den ganzen Scheiß runtergeschmissen und meinen Ingamestart um eine Woche verschoben. Künftig hol ich mir ein Game nur noch inner Box und und pfeif auf den ganzen Preorderscheiß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so. Ich hab den ganzen Scheiß runtergeschmissen und meinen Ingamestart um eine Woche verschoben. Künftig hol ich mir ein Game nur noch inner Box und und pfeif auf den ganzen Preorderscheiß
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O.o glaub Fehlercode 3 ist Firewall, der kann nicht auf die Patchserver zugreifen, zumindest hatt ich den auch, sowie fehler code 36, 1024, und fehlercode -1 ^^


----------



## SaaD12 (20. September 2009)

hi ich habe es mit dem ändern der ip probiert aber bei mir geht es immer noch nicht kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Straw-berrý (20. September 2009)

Man danke ich dacht schon ich werd irre ... hat bei mir ewig gedauert mit dem download usw und dann das Fehler 36 

Dann hab ich fix bei google gescuht erster klick dein beitrag TREFFER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

VIELEN DANK DIR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist der beste


----------



## Sertas (20. September 2009)

Hm,

wär bitte jemand solieb und würde mir hier weiterhelfen?

Also hab Aion über nacht gezogen mit guter geschwindigkeit von 250 kb/s

so da stand 6800 MB sind es zum ziehen. Heute morgen war der dann anscheinend fertig

aber nun hat der automatisch weitergemacht Aion (North America) zu ziehen was nochmals 6800,2 Mb sind

ist das jetz normal oder spackt der rum ich kapier jetz gar nichts mehr help please 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Jetz steht iwie nicht mehr north america dahinter als ich mal auf n anderes game geklickt und dann wieder auf das zuinstallierende Aion geklickt hab 
          scheint es verschwunden zu sein.. hm schon strange


----------



## Xeith (20. September 2009)

gibt es schon ne Lösung zu dem Problem Aion + Deutsch = Koreanische Schrift ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit/ so hab das spiel jetzt deinstalliert und installiere es nochmal von vorne mit 700 KB/Sek, hove es ist Fertig bis 21 Uhr


----------



## Sertas (20. September 2009)

Xeith schrieb:


> gibt es schon ne Lösung zu dem Problem Aion + Deutsch = Koreanische Schrift ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja es gibt ein problem mit der Koreanischen schrift stell es im Launcher erstmal auf Englisch das funktioniert bis NCsoft ne Lösung gefunden hat dass es wieder auf deutsch funktioniert..
kannst aber auch versuchen das deutsche Sprachpacket runterzuladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin grad auch noch am loaden von dem zweiten 6800 MB packet >_> hoffe das is fertig bis die Server on gehen


----------



## ---Neo--- (20. September 2009)

Also bei allen die trotz der Änderung and der Datei immernoch Fehler 36 bekommen hatte das selbe Gestern Abend hab dann Firewall und Antivir deaktiviert und den Computer aus gemacht und jetzt grad gings. Also einfach mal versuchen Firewall und Antivir deaktivieren und dann den Computer neu starten vllt liegts ja da dran.


----------



## Kurokon (20. September 2009)

Also, da es bei mir nun geht, alles was ich gefunden habe zu dem Thema kopier ich mal zusammengefasst hier rein:

******************************
Hallo Leute,

so endlich hab ich es geschafft, es funktioniert! Hatte schon Stundenlang das gleiche Problem..undzdwar... 
*Problem 36 "Can not connect to Patch Server"*

*Lösung:*

C:\Programme\NCSoft\Launcher\Config\Default\ und *"Games.xml"* Rechtsklick und öffnen mit Editor!

Achja, erstmal *SICHERN!*

So nachdem ihr es mit Editor geöffnet habt, geht ihr oben wieder auf bearbeiten und *"Ersetzen"*.
Bei *"Suchen nach:"* gebt ihr *"aion.patcher.ncsoft.com"* ein!
Und bei *"Ersetzen mit:"* gebt ihr *"206.127.155.37"* ein!
Und zu guter Letzt klickt ihr auf *"Alle ersetzen"*

*Falls die oben genannte IP nicht funktioniert, hier eine Liste:*

ZITAT206.127.155.36
206.127.155.37
206.127.155.38
206.127.155.39
206.127.155.40
206.127.155.41
206.127.155.42
206.127.155.43
206.127.155.44
*************************************

Quote:Originally Posted by *scorp121* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I'm getting the error code 3 one as well.

I'm still on the closed beta version and have manually d/l the patches and put them in the Aion directory.

Aion_Main_1.0.2.14To1.5.0.1.ncpatch is in there, but the launcher just errors out and doesn't apply the patch for some reason.Note: I played closed but did not have a chance to play the open but downloaded the 3GB patch.. of course when I installed I got the death code patch error as many have.. 

So, provided you ran the 3GB Closed Beta to Open Beta patch available from file planet and the file noted above is in the AION directory...

If you did play open beta or patched later in week, then start from whatever step makes sense.

Be sure to completely close the updater and do the following;

1) Edit the version.ini file. located in whatever originalpath\AION you originally installed to...
It will still likely have the 1.0.2.14 listed.. edit this and change to 1.5.0.1.. do not change to 1.5.0.6..

2) Delete all files from C:\Documents and Settings\yourusername\local settings\temp
Note some may be in use delete all that are not.

3) Restart Launcher.. this will allow the 1.5.0.1 to complete the patch installation..

4) Patcher will close.. Restart the launcher if it does not restart on its own.. Patch to the current server version should start...

Now .. Then you will get the same similar error, except the 1.5.0.6 patch file will now be in the AION directory..

5) Edit the version.ini file. located in whatever originalpath\AION you originally installed to...
It will now have the 1.5.0.1 listed.. edit this and change to 1.5.0.6..

6) Run AION patcher, this will finish the install patch to the Main Program 1.5.0.6 and then it will load the language patches 

7) Another error may occur might occur but just restart patcher.. The language patch will then install for English this is a 0.5.0.0 then another to the 1.0.0.0 release..

Good Luck..

********************************************

Zitat von *ungodly* Für alle die immernoch den Fehler 36 bekommen hier mal ein Lösungstutorial. 

Da das Problem meines Erachtens nicht bei NCsoft liegt sondern an einer fehlerhaften bzw. nicht vollständigen DNS Zuordnungen der Provider, tragen wir die DNS Zuordnung ganz einfach in die Win Hosts Datei ein. Hat bei mir auf Anhieb funktioniert.

Bei diesem Lösungsweg sind keinerlei Änderungen an den Original AION und NCSoft Launcher Files nötig. Wir sagen Windows damit nur wie es den Patchserver erreicht.

Ich beschreibe das ganze mal Anhand einer Windows Vista / Win 7 Installation.

1. Öffne das Notepad als Administrator Dazu:

- Klicke bitte auf Start / Programme / Zubehör / dann Rechtsklick auf Notepad und als Administrator ausführen.

2. Im Notepad gehst du auf Datei öffnen.

3. Geh ins Verzeichnis //Windows Installations Verzeichnis / System32 / Drivers / etc Wähle bitte unter Dateitypen Alle Dateien aus

4. Lade die hosts Datei in das Notepad

5. Füge am Ende dieser Datei folgendes hinzu:

206.127.155.35 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com 
206.127.155.36 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.37 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.38 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.39 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.40 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.41 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.42 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.43 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com
206.127.155.44 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com

Deine hosts Datei sollte nun in etwa so aussehen:

Code:# Copyright © 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.## This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.## This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one# space.## Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.## For example:## 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.# 127.0.0.1 localhost# ::1 localhost127.0.0.1 localhost::1 localhost206.127.155.35 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com 206.127.155.36 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com206.127.155.37 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com206.127.155.38 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com206.127.155.39 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com206.127.155.40 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com206.127.155.41 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com206.127.155.42 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com206.127.155.43 aion.patcher.ncsoft.com206.127.155.44 aion.patcher.ncsoft.comJetzt speicherst Du die Datei hosts ab.

Wenn DU jetzt den NCSoft Launcher startest sollte als funktionieren.

*************************************************

Geht unter Installation AION\version.ini
öffnet diese Datei. ändert die version von 1.2.x.x auf 1.5.0.1 und speichert ab.
damit rafft aion endlich das auch der obt-patch drauf is!

************************************************
*

Ich hoffe das hilft vllt manchen hier!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## ---Neo--- (20. September 2009)

lag wohl doch nicht an der firewall sondern daran das ncsoft das problem behoben hat.

http://twitter.com/aion_amboss


----------



## Sertas (20. September 2009)

So Aion fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt noch hoffentlich alles hinkriegen mit download install etc
und dann sehen wir uns heute abend zum Preorder Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sertas (20. September 2009)

na klasse hab jetz 2 mal 6800 MB downloaded und was sagt er bei 5% update..

Fehler Zugriff verweigert und fängt von vorn an was is denn da los hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Xeith (20. September 2009)

*Ich Liebe Euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  AION geht wieder in deutsch juhu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wünsche euch allen viel spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Reo_MC (20. September 2009)

Vielen dank TE, hatte schon leichte Panik, dass ich jetzt immer auf "Start erzwingen" klicken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. September 2009)

bei mir funkt es immer noch nciht ... soll ich jetzt noch bis 9 warten ???


----------



## BigWorm (20. September 2009)

so alle funzt nur die server sind so voll das ich 1,5 std wartezeit habe , kann das sein?


----------



## Oglokk (21. September 2009)

Danke für die vielen Lösungsvorschläge aber mal eines im Ernst.Da NCSoft zu dumm ist Ihren Launcher vernünftig zum laufen zu bringen dann krieg ich jetzt schon Angst.Hab zwar nen Pre Order aber werd mir solange nicht die Vollversion kaufen bis die das von selber hinbekommen haben.So süchtig bin ich dann auch wieder nicht.


Desweiteren sollte Sich NCSoft ein wenig vorsehen.Denn ich glaube nicht das es legal ist zu versuchen Rechner von Leuten mit trojanischen Pferden vollzurotzen.


Also ich werd mein AION fix einstampfen und abbestellen.Die 5 Euro für die Beta sollten gelangt haben.


----------



## Xeith (21. September 2009)

werden die aion charactere nach dem headstart also wenn es offinzieal released wird gelöscht? danke für eure Antwort

edit/ wie oft kann man die pre order items verteillen unendlich oder gibts ne begrentzung, für jeden character im Account oder nur für 1 ^^ Danke


----------



## Sertas (21. September 2009)

Xeith schrieb:


> werden die aion charactere nach dem headstart also wenn es offinzieal released wird gelöscht? danke für eure Antwort
> 
> edit/ wie oft kann man die pre order items verteillen unendlich oder gibts ne begrentzung, für jeden character im Account oder nur für 1 ^^ Danke



Ähm wenn du mal logisch überlegst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer würde dann gleich pre ordern für n headstart wenn der char eh fürn arsch ist und die Spielzeit verschenkt war...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na?

genau niemand!

Beim eigentlichen release am 25.09.2009
kannst du sobald du stolz deine Aion Schachtel in den händen trägst
in deiner Account Verwaltung deinen Account zu einem richtigen Account upgraden
und deinem Char wird nichts zustoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich kostenfrei musst nur den originalen CD key von der Schachtel eingeben.

So far  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeith (22. September 2009)

die Ingame gegenstände kann man jetzt ingame hinzufügen, nur sind das nicht alle, oder kommt der rest am release tag?


----------



## HerrK (4. November 2009)

Moin zusammen,

zocke nun AION auch schon seit Release und hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme beim Start und den Updates,
jetzt zickt aber seit zwei Tagen mein AION rum und will sich nicht mehr updaten
und bringt den hier im Thread beschriebenen Fehlercode beim Start - kann dann zwar den SPielstart erzwingen,
aber ich fliege dann nachdem ich mich eingeloggt habe und im Game bin nach circa 10 Sekunden vom Server.

Gab es da irgend ein wichtiges Update oder ein bekanntes Problem mit dem Update-Server?

Habe die Lösung mit den anderen Patch-Server IDs schon alle ausprobiert - brachte leider keine Lösung!

Hoffe auf eine Lösung...


----------



## Ninilefae (7. November 2009)

Dito, bei mir exakt dasselbe nur dass ich nich rausfliege und dann zocken kann. 
Jmd. ne Idee?


----------



## SayMooh (19. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Sorry erstmal das ich ein altes Thema wieder ausgrabe aber ich habe sätliche Lösungsvorschläge versucht und leider hat nichts geholfen.

Also noch einmal kurz; 

Ich kann keine Updates durchführen jedesmal  bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung 36.

Ich habe bisher die Patchse manuel unter C:\Programme\NCSoft\Launcher\Config\Default\ und "Games.xml" geändert.
Ich habe die Patche manuel unter C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc und hosts geändert.
Ich habe sämtliche Ports in meinen Router freigsschlatet die ich für das Spiel benötige.
Ich habe meine Antivieren Programm und meine Firewall ausgeschaltet und dann versucht das Update zu starten.
Ich habe Aion komplett deinstaliert und neu Instaliert auch das hat nichts geholfen, ganz im gegenteil jetzt habe ich eine noch ältere version.
Ich habe den Kundenservice angeschrieben aber auch die konnten keine Lösung anbieten.
Ahh und natürlich habe ich die Region und die Sprache angepasst in den Launcher Einstellungen.

Vieleicht fällt einen ja noch etwas ein was ich noch nicht versucht habe und was helfen könnte, solangsam finde ich es extrem nervig.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist das Feld Serverversion in den Launcher Eigenschaften ist bei mir leer, ist das normal oder ist da irgentwas falsch bei mir??

Gruß SayMooh


----------

